# I need to monitor network activity



## stayplation3 (May 5, 2013)

I've raped Google on how to's for monitoring network activity and can't find anything that suits my needs. I simply want to do one thing. I want to see the URLs of sites that people on my network are going to. I've tried wireshark but all it shows is a bunch of code and jibberish, makes you work really hard and dig too much to find an actual URL. I just want a program to actively list URLs that are being visited on my network. Can someone help?


----------



## FR@NK (May 5, 2013)

My router shows this in the logs.


----------



## stayplation3 (May 5, 2013)

Mine doesn't


----------



## FR@NK (May 5, 2013)

Well you will need some sort of hardware to do what you are asking. Running software on one client on a network isnt going to see all traffic on the network.


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 5, 2013)

http://www.softperfect.com/products/networksniffer/

The developer is very helpful. Ask for DNS resolution reconstruction. I'm sure he'd add it if not already available.



FR@NK said:


> Well you will need some sort of hardware to do what you are asking. Running software on one client on a network isnt going to see all traffic on the network.


-promiscuous sniffing at the router should work. All depends on his LAN topology- client on a switch wouldn't see all, quite right.


----------



## stayplation3 (May 5, 2013)

Yeah it can, I've already got programs that can. They just come with a bunch of bullshit with it. I just want a program that doesn't include the BS and simply shows the URLs with nothing else.


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 5, 2013)

Nevermind.  The article I linked only details programs that monitor IP, not URLs.

This is the most relevant thing I could find, but requires a bit of work:

How-to-Geek


----------



## lemonadesoda (May 9, 2013)

Go here

Sign up for "MS Message Analyzer" beta. It might do what you want. Report back.


----------



## VulkanBros (May 9, 2013)

Microsoft Network Monitor 3.4 

http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=4865


----------



## remixedcat (May 9, 2013)

Something called PRTG is good. You would need to install probes on each system tho.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 10, 2013)

iftop is a great program to do exactly that if you run linux.


----------



## OneMoar (May 10, 2013)

Easy Rhino said:


> iftop is a great program to do exactly that if you run linux.



its also a terminal app lol

this is probly what you want
http://cl.ly/OsMf/Image 2013-05-10 at 1.11.04 PM.png
assuming your router supports tomato


----------



## newtekie1 (May 10, 2013)

If you have access to the router or to each computer so you can change their DNS settings you can use OpenDNS, its free and works wonders.


----------



## stayplation3 (May 11, 2013)

ive now seen a couple programs you guys recommended, unfortunately they dont show the full url, only the main url. like if someone goes and watches a youtube video, it will only show they went to youtube.com, it wont show the rest of the url they were at


----------



## cdawall (May 11, 2013)

Get a better router that kicks out logs or try and flash your current router to ddwrt.


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

I gotta ask why you need to spy on what people on your network are browsing ?


----------



## n0tiert (May 11, 2013)

use "squid" to manage it, if you have that much clients that it´s worth to setup it

http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-unix-view-squid-log-files/


----------



## Geofrancis (May 11, 2013)

The simple way would be setting up an open DNS accound and monitoring the urls requested from the dns. Just have to change the dns ip on the router to get it to forwar it to open dns.

But surely there must be a better way if tracking your girlfriend lol


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2013)

But really has anyone given PRTG a try???


----------



## AsRock (May 11, 2013)

Some thing like this ?, Although it's payware and you would think there be some thing free out there..


----------



## VulkanBros (May 11, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> But really has anyone given PRTG a try???



Does not work on Win 8 Pro x64  -  right before finishing the installation the computer freezes....


----------



## remixedcat (May 11, 2013)

Did you let them know?


----------



## BiggieShady (May 11, 2013)

I see you have wireshark installed. Try using capture filters or display filters in wireshark to see only http requests:

capture:


```
tcp port 80
```

or display filter:


```
tcp.port == 80
```


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2013)

You want to *log any and all traffic on the entire network*? You're not going to be able to do this without putting something that can log traffic between your modem and your router if your router can't run Tomato or DD-WRT unless all the traffic is wireless. If that's the case Wireshark can sniff all the Wi-Fi traffic since it gets broadcasted out (you hear what they say, they hear what you say.) What you're describing is a dedicated firewall between you and the router (unless the firewall and router are the same box) that can manage security and log traffic. On Ethernet, traffic doesn't get broadcasted out unless multicast is being used which is strange and unusual for normal web traffic.

All in all, what you're asking for is a more powerful router with more functionality and features than what you have now.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 11, 2013)

I gotta say this sounds kinda ominous. No offense.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2013)

You're not going to be able to do this with out the right hardware. I would buy a cheap router that supports DD-WRT or tomato like Aquinus suggested. If you have an old pc on hand then you could setup smoothwall a linux firewall to log all traffic.


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 11, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> I gotta ask why you need to spy on what people on your network are browsing ?



Probably the best post so far 1Moar. Cannot see an answer, unless I have missed it. Maybe the OP does not know the answer, so you've scored a birdie.


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> Probably the best post so far 1Moar. Cannot see an answer, unless I have missed it. Maybe the OP does not know the answer, so you've scored a birdie.



while there are legitimate reasons for monitoring network activity the tone of his post makes me wonder if hes trying to spy on a spouse or child or something equally undesirable


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> while there are legitimate reasons for monitoring network activity the tone of his post makes me wonder if hes trying to spy on a spouse or child or something equally undesirable



Yea, there is plenty of reasons to monitor your network, but if it's your job to monitor it then I would hope you would already have the skills to know how to monitor it correctly. If you are worried about where your child is going then stop it before it happens with something like Qustodio a Parental Control Software. If it's your spouse hire a detective.. lol


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, there is plenty of reasons to monitor your network, but if it's your job to monitor it then I would hope you would already have the skills to know how to monitor it correctly. If you are worried about where your child is going then stop it before it happens with something like Qustodio a Parental Control Software. If it's your spouse hire a detective.. lol



or just do your god dam job as a parent and teach your little demon spawn right from wrong


----------



## Geofrancis (May 11, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> Probably the best post so far 1Moar. Cannot see an answer, unless I have missed it. Maybe the OP does not know the answer, so you've scored a birdie.



Yea if they don't have access to the router they probibly shouldn't be sniffin it


----------



## Mindweaver (May 11, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> or just do your god dam job as a parent and teach your little demon spawn right from wrong



are you talking about a water dam?  If I may say then buying parental control software would be doing your job as a parent. I can tell you don't have children, because I don't care how much you teach your child they are still children and need you to harbor those things. There are bad people out there that thrive off of children that don't spell words correctly in a search engine.. I see it all the time.


----------



## Aquinus (May 11, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Yea, there is plenty of reasons to monitor your network, but if it's your job to monitor it then I would hope you would already have the skills to know how to monitor it correctly. If you are worried about where your child is going then stop it before it happens with something like Qustodio a Parental Control Software. If it's your spouse hire a detective.. lol



Yes, pair that with a statement like this:


stayplation3 said:


> I've raped Google on how to's for monitoring network activity and can't find anything that suits my needs.



It leads me to believe that he shouldn't be putting his nose in other people's stuff in general, but that's just me. It's amazing how you say something can reflect your attitude but not necessarily your intent. I use rape to describe one thing and one thing only and would never use it in that context.


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 11, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> or just do your god dam job as a parent and teach your little demon spawn right from wrong




1Moar, you seem to have sussed it out completely, looks like a nosey problem not a rather rare legitimate computer reason. Be careful Moar, you'll ruffle somebodies gentle feathers if you stress your conclusions too strongly, then we will have a bun-fight on our hands.

My advice to the OP is that if all the available filters for parental control, wife snooping programs, shotguns or Private Eye`s are not good enough, then welcome to the real world, give in gracefully and join the rest of us.

Kids with computers, grow up fast nowadays, the old days have gone forever. You can stick all these fancy kid-proof locks and chains on your PC to make it suit a Bible Class and with the knowledge these cyber-specialised little Houdini`s have accumulated, they'll pick their way through the lot in no time at all. 

Seeing where your kids have been is pointless, the game is over. You are on a loser, if you lock your PC up like Fort Knox, they will only go and play their evil tricks on another one, way off your radar screen. Not all parents care about their kids, so it is only a matter of going to little Jimmy`s down the street, whose parents do not give a damn and they can surf the porn sites as much as they like. Parents 0 : Kids 1.

The junior genius of today is the hacker genius of tomorrow.
What is the use of gazing at an abandoned cart when the horse has bolted down the lane ? Keep the gate shut in the first place.

I would strongly recommend that the OP comes clean and tells us what exactly is his/her problem and stop wasting our time on guesswork. You cannot solve an unknown problem, just waste time throwing your efforts in all directions.


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 11, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> I use rape to describe one thing and one thing only and would never use it in that context.



While you may use it in only one particular case, I would like to point out that it isn't solely to be used when describing forcible sexual intercourse.



> I would strongly recommend that the OP comes clean and tells us what exactly is his/her problem and stop wasting our time on guesswork. You cannot solve an unknown problem, just waste time throwing your efforts in all directions.



I'd also like to point out that people are jumping to some pretty strong, unwarranted, and somewhat asinine conclusions.  So far OP has simply indicated he wants to monitor URLs on his network.

If this were a home-DIY-whatever forum and I asked how I can clean blood off my shirt, do we suddenly jump to the conclusion I've done something criminal?  He's asking how to monitor network activity in his network, so suddenly he's doing something wrong?


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> While you may use it in only one particular case, I would like to point out that it isn't solely to be used when describing forcible sexual intercourse.



http://www.mpgh.net/forum/members/304089-stayplation3.html
he also cheats at warrock


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 11, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> http://www.mpgh.net/forum/members/304089-stayplation3.html
> he also cheats at warrock



Not sure why you quoted me as that in no way relates.  Also, I don't see how what he chooses to do with Warrock somehow has bearing on what he's trying to do here.


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 11, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> I'd also like to point out that people are jumping to some pretty strong, unwarranted, and somewhat asinine conclusions.  So far OP has simply indicated he wants to monitor URLs on his network.
> 
> If this were a home-DIY-whatever forum and I asked how I can clean blood off my shirt, do we suddenly jump to the conclusion I've done something criminal?  He's asking how to monitor network activity in his network, so suddenly he's doing something wrong?



Correction - He is doing nothing wrong at all, but posters have already hinted that "monitoring your network" just for kicks is a rare and specific occupation not a common way of spending your time. We have the right to ask *WHY ?*.

Of course we have a right to know as potential helpers what his/her precise problem is. If the OP is so secretive about his/her motives for snooping their network, then by all means I wish them to have a nice day and stop wasting the time of Forum members in some hide and seek guessing game.

No offense meant, but why do YOU feel the need to come in and defend the OP ? Is Mr./Mrs.Miss stayplation3 not capable of explaining the purpose of this thread him/herself ? 

In view of the comments made so far, it is a matter of self pride that the OP explains any criticisms made and his/her purpose for raising this thread. 

Quite honestly we are all wasting our time on a nebulous matter and should pull out unless the OP answers his critics and expands upon his/her precise problem.

PS - The very username of the OP almost verifies what the posters have already suspected - Playstation. It is not my intention to become further involved in this thread and I now leave it to the other posters, if they wish to waste any more time on it. Bald Eagle and out, as they say.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 11, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> Not sure why you quoted me as that in no way relates.  Also, I don't see how what he chooses to do with Warrock somehow has bearing on what he's trying to do here.



It shows that he is very likely immature. And if you think one thing you do doesn't have an effect on what people think of you.. well you're living in a dream world.


----------



## DRDNA (May 11, 2013)

I love TPU for having a moral conscience!


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 11, 2013)

Bald Eagle said:


> Correction - He is doing nothing wrong at all, but posters have already hinted that "monitoring your network" just for kicks is a rare and specific occupation not a common way of spending your time. We have the right to ask *WHY ?*.



I don't see where he indicated it was just for kicks.  If it's his network, he's free to monitor it.  Also, I never said you *didn't* have the right to ask "why", only that you didn't have a right to judge him.



> Of course we have a right to know as potential helpers what his/her precise problem is. If the OP is so secretive about his/her motives for snooping their network, then by all means I wish them to have a nice day and stop wasting the time of Forum members in some hide and seek guessing game.



This is long-winded and redundant.  Again, people have the right to ask him what he's doing with it and if he doesn't say and they find themselves concerned, then fine, stop helping him.  Plenty of people came in here (myself included) and helped him before asking what he's doing.  It's like our current situation with Iran; arm them under the Reagan administration then decades later get pissed and hint at political sanctions.



> No offense meant, but why do YOU feel the need to come in and defend the OP ? Is Mr./Mrs.Miss stayplation3 not capable of explaining the purpose of this thread him/herself ?



I'll defend anyone who is accused of something before there is even a slight of evidence.  I could ask you a couple of things, but I wouldn't care about the answers and it would only serve to show you you're not looking in the mirror.



> In view of the comments made so far, it is a matter of self pride that the OP explains any criticisms made and his/her purpose for raising this thread.



Uhh...okay...?



> Quite honestly we are all wasting our time on a nebulous matter and should pull out unless the OP answers his critics and expands upon his/her precise problem.



The pull out method is one of the least effective methods.  Seriously.



> PS - The very username of the OP almost verifies what the posters have already suspected.



I'm really not getting it.


----------



## OnePostWonder (May 11, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> It shows that he is very likely immature. And if you think one thing you do doesn't have an effect on what people think of you.. well you're living in a dream world.



If it's even him.  There is a guy with an account named "Onemoar" at that same website.  There is also a guy with an account named "Onemoar" at some GrownUpsInSpandex website.  I didn't even bother clicking that link.

Actually, I'm living in the real world.  I didn't suggest what he does in Warrock doesn't have an effect on what people think of him.  I did suggest strongly that it doesn't relate to what he's trying to do here.

All I'm trying to do is curb the nonsense.  Stop suggesting OP is up to something criminal.  He's already been asked what he's doing and if he doesn't answer and people are suspicious, like has been said, stop posting.


----------



## OneMoar (May 11, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> If it's even him.  There is a guy with an account named "Onemoar" at that same website.  There is also a guy with an account named "Onemoar" at some GrownUpsInSpandex website.  I didn't even bother clicking that link.
> 
> Actually, I'm living in the real world.  I didn't suggest what he does in Warrock doesn't have an effect on what people think of him.  I did suggest strongly that it doesn't relate to what he's trying to do here.
> 
> All I'm trying to do is curb the nonsense.  Stop suggesting OP is up to something criminal.  He's already been asked what he's doing and if he doesn't answer and people are suspicious, like has been said, stop posting.



I have nothing to hide I am indeed registered on both sites PROBLEM? 
also it turns out hes like 14 according to his youtube profile
also you can stop with the mini-modding you aren't a mod so please don't act like one
when someone asks for info on doing some serious wiretapping/or network monitoring it raises a few red flags especially if said person is under the age of 18


----------



## Bald Eagle (May 11, 2013)

OnePostWonder said:


> stop posting.



BE is back for one more wasted second, simply to endorse your last immortal words about this thread.


----------



## erocker (May 11, 2013)

In the future, if you feel that your moral compass won't let you help someone within the topic on this forum don't bother posting. There are other outlets where you can broadcast your belief systems and this isn't one of them.

There are some people who understand this and gave legitimate answers, no need to continue this discussion.


----------

